# Can anyone help me put up a chicken wire fence?



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,
I have a small backyard, partially fenced but the rest of the area is fenced by bushes. I had a coyote come into the backyard thursday night and kill my precious cat angel, and today a humungous dog was walking around - they are getting in under the bushes. I have talked to strata and theres nothing they can do. So I need to put up a fence of some sort. Then at least they would have to jump bushes to get in. 

Is there anyone that knows how to put up a chicken wire fence? I can pay a bit for labour but not a lot. I live in langley. If anyone can help please PM me.

Thank you
Gwynneth


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey there, I can't provide labour or charge you, but it's not as easy at it may seem, but it definitely worth it...

I'm sorry about your kitty, I lost one of my to a vehicle, and it wasn't on my property so I think it wouldn't make things easier in your case.

You'll want to dig out across the perimeter where the fence will be.. at least half a foot, because even if you make it the wire tight, it's still mailable and if they see prey, they'll squeeze under it and bend it, and there won't be any fixing that. I'm not good with numbers, so I can't tell you how wide\long you'll want the posts, but they'll obviously need to be dug deeper and facing the same way width wise as you want the fence to protect.

Staple gun the wiring to the posts. Back fill the posts first individually to make sure they're not loose at all, any wiggling means that it will either allow something to get through, or the staples will remove themselves. Compact the rest. If you have some gravel (however unlikely) you can put some just before the top layer, and on top as well.. This can discourage predators because they don't like digging through sharper objects.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm unable to help with the fencing, but I wanted to say that I'm really sorry to hear about the loss of your furry family member.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

If you need materials I can get you cheap stuff. The only problem is that I'm in Poco and I'm very busy.I do fencing for a living and believe chicken wire might be a bit weak.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

If you are using chicken wire then I'd install a 2x4 at bottom from post to post. This will make the bottom ridgid


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thx everyone. There used to be a chicken fence prior to me moving in - but it was taken out because of strata laws, so the holes are still in the ground where the posts used to be. I just physically cant do anything like this. Im not allowed much else besides chicken wire -and most others are doing the same thing, and it can only be a maybe a few feet tall. Theres a height limit.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Vman said:


> If you are using chicken wire then I'd install a 2x4 at bottom from post to post. This will make the bottom ridgid


+1 for this. If youre wanting critters to be kept out you need to reinforce the bottom. Good luck.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Three feet of chicken wire won't prevent a coyote from killing any animals you own. They'll jump over it if they're hungry, and they'd probably still make it over even if they didn't clear the height the first time.. It could very well be enough for a cat to scramble away before it was attacked though.

Maybe you'd be able to put something in the yard that still looks attractive, but allowed the kitty to get high enough out of harms way? Something like a scratching post with rope, but didn't have "steps" that those a-holes could step on and grab a tail? I've trained dogs, but I've only ever been able to get my cats to do the basics, but I think you'd be able to be creative and find away for them to know where safety is based on their individual personality.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

2x4's that were treated would definitely make it more rigid, and DEFINITELY last longer, but it wouldn't prevent them from getting through if it wasn't just a knee jerk reaction to seeing an easy meal. Hopefully you'd be able to see where they hadn't gotten through successfully and repair.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Its now about keeping dogs out - from other owners in the area and it will hopefully deter any animal looking under the bushes who want to just roam around in the back yard. I saw a humungous dog come in from under my bushes today, so im hoping with something there at least now the dogs wont get in. My daughter wont even go out into the backyard now because we dont know whos gonna be there..


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Get the hardware cloth that'd
Little squares. A lot tougher than chicken wire and looks better. Also
Stiffer
To
Make a nice straight line. Chicken wire would just
Bend and stretch. 
Sorry to hear about your cat. : (


----------

